
A year without conferences? How the coronavirus pandemic could change research - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00786-y
======
petschge
I was at a conference last week that got partially converted to video-
conferencing because NASA people were not allowed to attend. And as much as
flying to conferences sucks I can say with 100% certainty: web-interaction is
hilariously far away from being a useful replacement.

------
gus_massa
Conference are nice if you have time and money to go to them. You can almost
the same amount of research publishing it in a written form.

